# e39 5 series towing question . . .



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All -

Right now I have a minivan as my 'cargo hauler', but with 160 hp and an auto tranny, I'm sure very limited towing capacity.

Any idea on the towing capacity of e39 540i wagon? Enough to pull a race car on an open trailer?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Wasn't it something like 2.5 tons? My car has a nearly two ton capacity with the Euro hitch.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

What are the 540 Tourings going for these days? Are there quite a few out there or hard to find?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> What are the 540 Tourings going for these days? Are there quite a few out there or hard to find?


I have been under the impression that once foound, they can be had at a bargain.  Kinda weird, but not many were sold to begin with and the ones that have been traded are going for cheap. Me? I'd LOVE a 540iT, but I'd HAVE to have the six speed (installed afterwards, of course) :bigpimp:


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> I have been under the impression that once foound, they can be had at a bargain.  Kinda weird, but not many were sold to begin with and the ones that have been traded are going for cheap. Me? I'd LOVE a 540iT, but I'd HAVE to have the six speed (installed afterwards, of course) :bigpimp:


Bought My 99 in January for 28k CPO w/ 42k on the clock


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

marinakorp said:


> Bought My 99 in January for 28k CPO w/ 42k on the clock


That's pretty reasonable.

Anybody have an idea on what a towing retrofit would run? (I'm assuming that I probably wouldn't find one with it on already)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> That's pretty reasonable.
> 
> Anybody have an idea on what a towing retrofit would run? (I'm assuming that I probably wouldn't find one with it on already)


Jon Shafer should know

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29100


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> Jon Shafer should know
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29100


I didn't see a price mentioned in there but I recall it being around a GRAND :wow: for it. Still, it looks very nice and, well, it is BMW!

Chris


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon thought the capacity was 3500 lbs. and it was over $1,000 installed. He said he pulls about 2500 and would really worry about getting close to the 3500 limit.

Oh well, back to the X5/X3 discussion.


----------

